# DR. WHITES LUN-GE HEA-LA????



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is the DR. WHITES LUN-GE HEA-LA
 FOR COUGHS & COLDS
 FIRST NATIONAL LABORATORIES
 LEHIGHTON, PA. 
 This has a flat side to the shape of the bottle.  Mold mark is not over the top but right up too..  
 I thought the spelling was off but then I'll bet its something to do with the government and what you could and could not say on bottles.  
 I've never seen this before and will hope Jim and the boys might know.
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

other side


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

*Lehighton, Pa. DR. WHITES LUN-GE HEA-LA????*

its about 6.5'' tall 2.5'' across


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 30, 2009)

There does seem to be an air of protest in the product name.. or PA dutch at least.. interesting!!!!


----------



## houseman (Jul 2, 2009)

That is a cool bottle Privv! I actually dug one in a dump out in Stroudsburg about ten years ago. I've never figured out just why they spelled it that way. Someone told me it's a common bottle but I sure haven't seen too many of them around.


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm hearing a little bit about it too.  Common but where are they?
 I've never seen one on eBay or at any bottle show local or shupp's.
 waiting to her back from a friend from lehighton....i'll let you know
 My buddy says the gov't wouldn't allow you to say healer or cure?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 2, 2009)

These are the types of medicine names you start seeing around the time of the F&D Act.
 Instead of using medicine names that implied specific results the makers started using vague and gimmicky names. The goal I think was to avoid legal prosecution by building some wiggle room into thier advertising.

 Another Whites product was Oil-O-Yuth Liniment. 
 http://www.ioffer.com/i/Dr-Whites-OIL-O-YUTH-LINIMENT-Label--2132890

 The company made various medicines, soaps, and beauty products at least into the 20s or 30s.


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 3, 2009)

Uncle Sam the early years....
 Its soaking and going on the shelf because it's location...and I've only ever found one other embossed with specific cure/healer from town local....Plenty of embossed but just name. town, Pa.


----------

